

Show HN: FLP Impossibility Theorem Proof in Coq - kushti
https://github.com/ConsensusResearch/flp/blob/master/flp.v

======
ihodes
For those interested in learning about Coq (and computer science in general),
I'd highly recommend
[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/current/index.html](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/current/index.html).
Aside from being incredibly enlightening, it's also quite fun.

Set it up in emacs with Proof General and you get instant validation that
you're correctly doing all the exercises as you go; it's like playing a game
that teaches you type theory, proof automation, typed lambda calculus, Hoare
logic and more.

------
kushti
Author here. I would be happy to get proof review.

~~~
gergoerdi

        (** A particular execution, defined by a possibly infinite sequence of events from 
        a starting configuration C is called a schedule and the sequence of steps taken 
        to realise the schedule is a run **)
        Definition Schedule := list nat.
    

Is `list` codata by default in Coq?

~~~
CHY872
Don't you want
[https://coq.inria.fr/library/Coq.Lists.Streams.html](https://coq.inria.fr/library/Coq.Lists.Streams.html)
?

